# Help Decide



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok guys I'm looking at a 06(i think) brute with 6x hours for $1000 that either has a bad clutch or something wrong with the front cylinder. Does this sound like a good deal to you brute gurus?

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, figer the engine is gone and will need a full rebuild. 2-3500. That's 4500 in it. If the rest is in good shape, then yes, might be a fair deal.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

How much would just a new or used motor be?

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Foreman 09 said:


> How much would just a new or used motor be?
> 
> Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


I think there is a guy selling a good running one for 1500. Need to do a search.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Idk for sure if I'm getting it but ill do a search

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok guys I got some info..... He says it'll crank but once its started it won't move in any gear. Could this be a frozen clutch?

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

He said kawie mechanics have looked at it and say it needs the #1 cylinder rebuilt

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

well IMO if you have to rebuild one might as well rebuild the other good excuse for engine mods too


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, have any of you guys looked at the new brute motors on Ebay Motors? They actually cost less than a complete rebuild, just standard 750 engines with no work done to them, you'd use your original clutches, carb or efi,...etc. Around the $3000 mark or slightly less if my memory serves me correctly.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can anybody tell ne whether its a frozen clutch or the cylinder?

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

And I looked on eBay and found one motor at 2200

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Foreman 09 said:


> Ok guys I got some info..... He says it'll crank but once its started it won't move in any gear. Could this be a frozen clutch?
> 
> Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


Surely it would turn enough rpm's even on one cylinder to make it move out of it's tracks. 
You haven't heard it run? Well I guess it depends on clutch springs.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

on this motor thing...vforce john(interstate motorsports)his words-"I am told they are complete motor assy's. They are complete with everything under the carb or throttlebodies, clutching and belt is all included. add carbs or throttlebodies and ride."


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Foreman 09 said:


> Can anybody tell ne whether its a frozen clutch or the cylinder?
> 
> Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


Quickest way to find out is pull the belt cover and inspect the clutches...if possible pull them. If everything checks out there then you know its internal. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anybody?

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

No one can give a definite answer, without looking at the quad. Several people have already given some good info.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Either way there is enough salvage parts to sell and make a good profit if you part it out.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry bf2012 tapatalk wasn't showing the post ..... And yea that's what i was thinking about the parting out

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

i would buy it, and put it together as the funds were available...if that would be an option.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

That's what I planned on doing I'm hoping its just the clutch tho

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

How much could yall guess I could get parting it out?

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------

